# Need ideas? Fast



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

I need some cute ideas for ornaments my grandkids can do. They are 2, 5, and 7.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=christmas%20decorations%20diy%20for%20kids


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

http://offbeatandinspired.com/2012/11/21/easy-diy-wrapped-ball-ornament/


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Paper and sparkle paints


----------

